# A dog or a gun?



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, I've about had it. We have had several incidents over the last few years of strangers showing up on our property and wandering around. Some incidents have been innocent and harmless but a few have been disturbing. My hubs has been out of town since Wednesday morning. Yesterday afternoon as I was napping on the couch in the sunroom, there was a knock on the French doors and it was a man looking rather bedraggled. I was unsure of what to do since he clearly could see me lying on the couch and there he was on the other side if the doors about 15 feet away. I took a chance and opened the doors. Long story short, he was inquiring about some equipment in our driveway he saw from the road. He indicated that he had been by earlier but no one had been home and that he drove back by and saw a different car parked so he came back. Okay, there are about five of my husband's work trucks and my SUV in the driveway, as well as the sedan I was driving that day. Clearly, though there were many cars outside, he was paying way too close attention for my comfort to how many or what kinds of cars were parked to be able to notice an additional car show up. He asked me several times which vehicle my husband drove when I told him that my husband " couldn't come to the door at the moment." I finally convinced him to leave his name and phone number. I closed and locked the door to go and get pen and paper and when I returned to the door, my Aussie was lying on the doorstep letting the stranger rub his belly!! My Aussie mix was no where to be seen - probably off in the horse pens. Sigh. About an hour later, I had to run into town and at the bottom of my drive, I noticed the man sitting in his truck across the road from my house! Anyway, needless to say, I got little sleep last night and woke up feeling like I needed to either get a gun or a personal/home protection dog for INSIDE the house. So this is what I have been doing all day, researching breeds....because I really don't want a gun in the house at all. So much to think about because I have kids and other dogs in the house. I have absolutely no aggression issues with my crew and don't want to upset the apple cart but I am at my wits end as to what to do. While I have larger dogs, as well as my maltese, I am realizing that my larger dogs are not the protectors I thought they would be. We used to have an Aussie that was extremely protective and territorial but he passed a few years ago. Even though we have an Aussie now from some of the same lines, he clearly has no desire to pose as a threat to humans - though he is great about keeping coyotes and stray dogs at bey. Does anyone here on SM have any of the protection breeds - rott, Dobie, malanois or GSD?? I would love to hear how they do with your malt. Bella is queen of this castle and while I really feel the need for protection, I don't want to put her in harms way. Sorry for the long post...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Gee I have no experience with guns(although my whole family hunts) except my hubby, or guard dogs. I don't blame you for feeling uneasy. I would report it to the police about him hanging around. Hope some one can help you out . I could loan you Dewey, he can be pretty ferocious !!! He'll chew that man's arm off!! LOL


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

That's crazy, I would be a nervous wreck. I hate being alone when it is dark out. I would never have a gun, though. I wonder if you could get a taser. Don't know if they are only for law enforcement or if anyone can have one. I hope you figure something out.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think that a gun would be less dangerous that a vicious dog. You would need to learn proper etiquette, how to use it, and how to keep it attainable in an emergency, but safe. My father used to (pretend to) hunt and had guns and rifles. He taught us proper behavior, including "never point a gun at anyone you don't intend to kill." And there is no such thing as "unloaded." I am not afraid of guns, and I would never point one at anyone unless they were a serious threat to me. However, knowing that I am not helpless has gotten me through several scarey times.


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

I have 2 dogs, one on the way. And several guns. Most bad guys will run in the face of a gun but not necessarily the bark of a dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hope, how scary for you!
Have you looked into an alarm system? Our is wired to the phone line and has a panic feature. They call the police right away. Are the police nearby, or too far from where you live? It gives me peace of mind when I am home alone.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, and if they know the dog is there, they will come prepared. My house got robbed and I came home to a seriously injured dog.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Oh, and if they know the dog is there, they will come prepared. My house got robbed and I came home to a seriously injured dog.


I agree with this. We had Doberman dogs growing up for security and once someone threw poison inside our yard to take care of the dogs. They were trained to not eat that stuff so they didn't, but our pet Labrador ate it and died the next day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Too much potential for problems with either a dog or gun IMO. If I were in your situation I would install a home alarm system.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Too much potential for problems with either a dog or gun IMO. If I were in your situation I would install a home alarm system.


+1


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I have an alarm system with a panic button. I've never needed to use it but it does give peace of mind.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

My Aussie would have died protecting me. But he's gone now and I have an ankle biter and a fraidy dog. I'm thinking of a small hand gun myself. My dad had them he really did hunt quail with his Brittany's. he taught me to use and respect them. It doesn't matter if you are in the country or an urban area. Bad things can happen. 

Here you have to take a class before you get your concealed permit. It's a good idea.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

That sounds really scary, Hope  I'd be freaked out too! I do agree that a security system with optional surveillance monitoring and recording with a panic button would be better than a dog or gun. I'd report this guy to the police.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I like a shotgun. You don't have to aim real well and the shells throw a nice large pattern. The bad guys know this.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Madison's Mom said:


> I like a shotgun. You don't have to aim real well and the shells throw a nice large pattern. The bad guys know this.


Spoken like a true Texan! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Madison's Mom said:


> I like a shotgun. You don't have to aim real well and the shells throw a nice large pattern. The bad guys know this.


This!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh that sounds scary! I'm with the others who recommended looking in to a seriously good security system for your house.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hope I Know That Feeling. But Iam Well Protected Now.*
*Praying for your Peace of Mind.*
*Just Always Beware of your surroundings.*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I would go for a good security system. Not a gun person though I grew up part of the time on a farm and learned how to shoot and was pretty good at target shooting. After seeing an animal shot on our property I knew I would never have the guts to kill any living thing...it would haunt me forever. And after the children were killed in CT I am totally anti gun. Really, if it's a big guy, with a gun too, who do you think will win? You also hear of people's kids or spouses who come home unexpectedly and are shot by their spouse mistakenly thinking it's a stranger. And they can over power you unless you intend to shoot to kill. I can't stand animals in pain; can't imagine inflicting it on anyone. If you get an aggressive dog I would really worry about it hurting your other dogs and your child. Hard to have one dog aggressive and the others not.

I'd go for a good security alarm.:thumbsup:but I would go to the local police TOMORROW and tell them about the guy who came to your door. Give them a good description of him and the truck while it's fresh in your mind. He could be a menace to the whole community. The cops should want to know. If you see him in his truck get the license plate as you go by...love our phone cameras. The way to be safer is to alert the people who know how to stop crime.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Too much potential for problems with either a dog or gun IMO. If I were in your situation I would install a home alarm system.


+2
Plus don't answer the door to strangers. Never. Ever. 
I live on a big house on a very calm area, alarm is always on and door will never to be answer if I'm not waiting someone. Even when I'm out my alarm is connected to my iPhone so I know if I'm safe on my way back, plus with the panic button you can get the alarm going pressing one button, that not only will scare them away as if it runs for over a minute the police will be on their way. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Madison's Mom said:


> I like a shotgun. You don't have to aim real well and the shells throw a nice large pattern. The bad guys know this.


This mad me laugh and I sure needed a laugh today!!! Celesta is right - definitely spoken like a true Texan!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I agree with this. We had Doberman dogs growing up for security and once someone threw poison inside our yard to take care of the dogs. They were trained to not eat that stuff so they didn't, but our pet Labrador ate it and died the next day.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This made me sad. I'm sorry for your Lab. I didn't even think about the possibility of someone trying to "off" the dog. I've just been so worked up over this situation.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Hope, how scary for you!
> Have you looked into an alarm system? Our is wired to the phone line and has a panic feature. They call the police right away. Are the police nearby, or too far from where you live? It gives me peace of mind when I am home alone.


The idea of an alarm system hadn't crossed my mind but I am glad so many people mentioned it. It's worth looking into. This is rural New Mexico. Home security here is usually one of two things - a gun or a dog. I don't know of too many people who have alarms other than my BIL and his wife, but they live in town. I will definitely look into an alarm system. We are in the county so we are dependent on the sheriff dept....again rural NM... I'm not sure how much faith I have in the "good 'ol boys" but we have had to contact them in the past to check on our home when we were out of town and my nephew called us to let us know when he was at our place feeding our animals, a suspicious person showed up asking a lot of questions. I will be calling the sheriff though just to let them know about this most recent incident.


----------



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow! That is scary! My hubby (police detective) got us a rottie a year ago for protection when he's not home. He is 1.5 years old and loves my new maltese. He is very careful around her as she tends to get under foot when following him on our walks (she's new to walking on a leash). He has never been rough/aggressive with her. In fact, she is the only one who has barked/nipped at him when she was getting to know him (or if she feels he's getting more attention then her). He never responds back negatively with her, just backs away. He's the sweetest thing. Many people have concerns with rotties but it's all about the training. We made sure to socialize him from day one. We took him everywhere we could from the time we got him. He loves people and dogs but is fiercely protective. He barks when strangers approach our home. I feel very safe with him at home, but now feel like I should have more training with a gun because I wouldn't want anything to happen to my boy (rottie). My hope is that the sound of his bark will send the bad guys running. There is no perfect answer here. Dog, alarm, gun, they all have their pros and cons. Bottom line, we have a rottie and a maltese (and a cat) and they get along great. Hope you get some peace of mind soon. Let the police know what is happening though. There might be others in the area who have witnessed the same thing or have filed reports with similar stories.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I think that a gun would be less dangerous that a vicious dog. You would need to learn proper etiquette, how to use it, and how to keep it attainable in an emergency, but safe. My father used to (pretend to) hunt and had guns and rifles. He taught us proper behavior, including "never point a gun at anyone you don't intend to kill." And there is no such thing as "unloaded." I am not afraid of guns, and I would never point one at anyone unless they were a serious threat to me. However, knowing that I am not helpless has gotten me through several scarey times.



Sylvia - please don't misunderstand me, I would never bring a vicious dog into my home and risk the lives of my own children, my pets, or any welcome visitors. I was thinking of a dog with natural protective instincts that is trained to be obedient to the handler's commands. If I moved further with this idea, I would have to do extensive research into breeds and then find a reputable breeder that specialized in these types of dogs and then go through some training myself. I am sure the "matching" process would be very in-depth and could take a very long time. I did have a two hour conversation this evening with the director of a shurtzhund club about 1.5 hours away and he was able to provide me with lots of good info and lots of food for thought. 

I definitely be looking into an alarm system as a first line of defense.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

CathyJoy said:


> Wow! That is scary! My hubby (police detective) got us a rottie a year ago for protection when he's not home. He is 1.5 years old and loves my new maltese. He is very careful around her as she tends to get under foot when following him on our walks (she's new to walking on a leash). He has never been rough/aggressive with her. In fact, she is the only one who has barked/nipped at him when she was getting to know him (or if she feels he's getting more attention then her). He never responds back negatively with her, just backs away. He's the sweetest thing. Many people have concerns with rotties but it's all about the training. We made sure to socialize him from day one. We took him everywhere we could from the time we got him. He loves people and dogs but is fiercely protective. He barks when strangers approach our home. I feel very safe with him at home, but now feel like I should have more training with a gun because I wouldn't want anything to happen to my boy (rottie). My hope is that the sound of his bark will send the bad guys running. There is no perfect answer here. Dog, alarm, gun, they all have their pros and cons. Bottom line, we have a rottie and a maltese (and a cat) and they get along great. Hope you get some peace of mind soon. Let the police know what is happening though. There might be others in the area who have witnessed the same thing or have filed reports with similar stories.


Cathy - thanks for responding. I think you are right - guns, dog, alarm...there is no perfect answer and as my husband pointed out, if someone really truly wants to harm you, nothing will stop them from trying. I am like you, I am looking at the potential dog as a deterrent...something that will make someone at least think twice about coming onto my property or knocking on the door. I don't have anything so valuable that I think my home is worth specifically targeting. However, i do think there are opportunists all around who are looking for what they perceive any "easy" situation to commit a crime. I'm wanting to give all appearances of not being an easy target. I'm glad o know that your Rottie and fluff get along well. That is my biggest worry about any potential new dog.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

My dad has a GSD and he is very protective. He is an excellent watch dog and can attack at a moments notice. They have him because my stepmom is home alone at night while he works. The only drawback is he is overly protective and has nipped at a guest before because they were having a get together and everyone was there but one person and she decided to just come in the backdoor without knocking and he nipped her.

He does have a habit of carrying the cat upstairs in his mouth :faint:. Once when I was watching him he carried the cat upstair and left him in the bathtub and the other time he took him on the bed so he could give him a proper bath. My adventures of doggy sitting were very interesting but I did feel safe when it was just me and him alone in the house.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I agree with everyone about getting an alarm system; however, sometimes like your story you can't say to the stranger "wait a minute while I get my gun" you should have your phone ready and have a speed dial to 911 or your police department. I would also maybe have a bat or something that way you can just hit the guy!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

dntdelay said:


> I agree with everyone about getting an alarm system; however, sometimes like your story you can't say to the stranger "wait a minute while I get my gun" you should have your phone ready and have a speed dial to 911 or your police department. I would also maybe have a bat or something that way you can just hit the guy!!!


That's what I was thinking...what am I going to do, walk around my house with a gun strapped to me 24/7?? I have pepper spray but I don't carry it around the house. What I miss about the Aussie that passed away a few years ago was how great of a watchdog he was. He would alert us well in advance if anyone started coming anywhere near the entrance to the drive up to the house. He would bark and hold someone at bay until we told him that it was ok. He was not vicious but he definitely had a strong sense of who his people were and what property he was tasked with protecting. I never had any uneasiness about being home at night by myself knowing that I had Joker on duty. I slept like a baby and had no doubt that Joker would lay down his life to protect me and my family if necessary. I've not had that peace of mind since he passed. I'd like to get it back.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> I like a shotgun. You don't have to aim real well and the shells throw a nice large pattern. The bad guys know this.


Got a real chuckle out of that one. We're in the country where it takes forever for the law to arrive and no one can hear you scream... so if the alarm is tripped by an intruder,it will take a while..

I have 5 "bark alarms", gives me plenty of time to reach for the "Smith and Wesson" brothers... or Barretta or Mr.Ruger! 
Been thinking about that short barrel short gun..would make a mess of someone,that's for sure...:w00t:

I've got a "peep hole " in the door, if I don't know them,I don't open the door. Not hard to grab a gun on the way to the door ....

Sadly we live in a world where someone doesn't just tie you up and rob you,they kill you for a DVD player and a couple bucks...sadly it's kill or be killed...


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

babycake7 said:


> That's what I was thinking...what am I going to do, walk around my house with a gun strapped to me 24/7?? I have pepper spray but I don't carry it around the house. What I miss about the Aussie that passed away a few years ago was how great of a watchdog he was. He would alert us well in advance if anyone started coming anywhere near the entrance to the drive up to the house. He would bark and hold someone at bay until we told him that it was ok. He was not vicious but he definitely had a strong sense of who his people were and what property he was tasked with protecting. I never had any uneasiness about being home at night by myself knowing that I had Joker on duty. I slept like a baby and had no doubt that Joker would lay down his life to protect me and my family if necessary. I've not had that peace of mind since he passed. I'd like to get it back.


I have never had a problem, but I always think "what if" and you can have a gun with you all the time, but then you have think about the safety being off and so on. I think that you need to make sure you have a phone with you or something that you can use to protect yourself. Can you take any Karate or self-defense classes?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hope, I am just reading this now.

You have already gotten a lot of great advice. I, too, would recommend a home security system ... and, one where the outside wires cannot be cut, etc. A good home alarm system is a great deterrent to the bad guys. (You should get a discount on your home insurance policy, too.)

In the meantime though ... I think you should call the police NOW. This guy could be innocent ... but, I find it creepy that you saw him later ... still sitting out there in his truck. 

Can you google his name, number, and address that he gave you ... to see if it seems legit? 

Also, I would ask a friend, that you can rely on, to call 911, if God forbid, you also need to call 911. That's one reason why I still love having a landline phone, beside our cells ... so, that in an emergency, as in calling 911 ... I can call or text a friend ... to make sure help is on the way. I'm also thinking of when a 911 dispatcher might ask you to keep on talking, when you can't ... but, a friend might be able to give more information to the police until help arrives. I hope that makes sense.

As for dogs or a gun ... 

I don't think guns, in general, are the way to go. 

Although the rifle, I must admit, doesn't sound like a bad idea. I do think that a rifle would scare off an intruder moreso than a small gun! ( years ago, a neighbor's son left his toy rifle in my apartment. That night, I caught a peeping tom trying to peer through my bedroom window! I went to the side door of my apartment, quietly opened the door, and aimed the toy rifle at him! Sweet Marie used a few choice four and seven letter words ... as he went flying across the lawn, begging me not to shoot! LOL). The police lectured me for opening the door ... but, I was so PO'd at that creep! 

As for a guard dog ... sadly, an intruder who enters a home with a weapon, and who means to inflict harm ... would not hesitate in killing a guard dog. 

Hope, your hubby does know what has happened, right? I wonder why this guy asked specifically what vehicle your husband drives. Will your hubby be home soon? Do you have neighbors nearby who you can talk to about what happened?

And, one other thing. Please don't ever feel as though you need to open the door to someone you don't know. Maybe you could pick up your phone, tell the stranger you can't open the door and talk right now ... because you have an emergency phone call.

Hugs to you, Hope.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

When I got my MACE training, given by the Sheriff's Department, the trainer told us that if you insist on having a gun for protection in your home, get a shotgun. 

I'd suggest getting several canisters of the strongest pepper spray that you can, and keep one handy near each door and perhaps another wherever you might sleep or nap alone. Cover the French doors. And get an alarm system. 

And the phone is a good tool--I once inadvertently scared away a probably perfectly innocent but uninvited salesperson by getting on the telephone while I started talking to him through my front window.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

dntdelay said:


> I have never had a problem, but I always think "what if" and you can have a gun with you all the time, but then you have think about the safety being off and so on. I think that you need to make sure you have a phone with you or something that you can use to protect yourself. Can you take any Karate or self-defense classes?


If I were physically able ... that is what I would do ... take self defense classes and Karate. I feel that is the best protection against attack, especially for women.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

And maybe for your peace of mind, have the police or your husband follow up with the guy--do you suppose he might have wanted a job or to rent or borrow some equipment, and just lacked appropriate social skills?


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> Got a real chuckle out of that one. We're in the country where it takes forever for the law to arrive and no one can hear you scream... so if the alarm is tripped by an intruder,it will take a while..
> 
> I have 5 "bark alarms", gives me plenty of time to reach for the "Smith and Wesson" brothers... or Barretta or Mr.Ruger!
> Been thinking about that short barrel short gun..would make a mess of someone,that's for sure...:w00t:
> ...



I live in the country too - so, yes, that's a concern for me too. Law could take a while to arrive and no immediate neighbors to hear anything. I just want fair warning like my Aussie used to give me so I can prepare myself - be it to arm myself if necessary, escape out the back, call 911, or start praying. No one comes to our front door. They always go to the French doors on the sunroom. One wall of that room is all windows too. Its wonderful during the day, but at night it can be a little unsettling. There's no peep hole needed. Lol.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Hope, I am just reading this now.
> 
> You have already gotten a lot of great advice. I, too, would recommend a home security system ... and, one where the outside wires cannot be cut, etc. A good home alarm system is a great deterrent to the bad guys. (You should get a discount on your home insurance policy, too.)
> 
> ...


I shouldn't have answered the door but I did because I was concerned that my older son was outside at the horse pens and I was thinking I can't ignore this guy and then have my son out there alone with him. And yes, my hubby is aware what happened and I gave him the guy's name and phone number. I'm assuming by now he has called him. He will be home tomorrow. In the meanwhile, he's asked his adult nephew to drive by several times throughout the night. I will start making it a habit to take my cell with me whenever I go to the door. Good suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

babycake7 said:


> I live in the country too - so, yes, that's a concern for me too. Law could take a while to arrive and no immediate neighbors to hear anything. I just want fair warning like my Aussie used to give me so I can prepare myself - be it to arm myself if necessary, escape out the back, call 911, or start praying. No one comes to our front door. They always go to the French doors on the sunroom. One wall of that room is all windows too. Its wonderful during the day, but at night it can be a little unsettling. There's no peep hole needed. Lol.


We have sliding doors on the back patio... I'd be keeping a gun nearby if I were you....
There are gangs or thieves that patrol areas and pretend to be looking for a fake person,claiming, "oh wrong address", always take note of car and persons if you can and call law enforcement. If a person isn't home,they break in and rob them, if a person is home they claim "wrong address"...

If you're not sure you will use a gun, don't have it. Hesitation will give them a chance to use it on you. Sounds cruel but it's really life and death now... I don't think property is worth killing over,if they'd rob a you and leave you unharmed,fine,that's what insurance is for...but they don't do that nowdays.... so sorry but my life and the lives of my family and fluffs are worth protecting at any cost...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

We have both security system and motion sensors outside that 'beep' inside the house that lets us know when someone has come onto the property. One in the drive and others at entrance to doors, other at back approach to property. 
I'm terrified of guns ( though hubby has one) and doubt I'd have the guts to actually put it into my hands. 

Since you said a nephew was going to drive by until you hubby comes home... I'd ask him to actually come into home so IF this guy is watching.. he'll see a man is coming/going there.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hope, I think the guy was casing your place! 
A few suggestions:
1. Try to purchase a tazer baton & keep it beside your bed. They can only be sold in certain states so not sure about NM. I have one here that I ordered on line but had it sent to a friend where it was possible.
2. I would definitely put a gate down at the end of the property w. a sign that says something like "enter at the risk of personal damage---no trespassing." Also have it keyed so just no one can come in w/out an opener. Is the property fenced?
3. I am strongly anti-gun as like Sue, I know I could not shoot at someone. I am not big so I don't think I could overpower a snail unless said snail was drunk on beer. :HistericalSmiley:
4. I would take photos of the person & take them to the police. I did this once in France and would not hesitate to do it again. Always trust your gut feelings in a situation like this. Don't second guess yourself. 
I have an alarm system in my home in the US w/the panic press button & also carry a remote on my keys when I am working in the garden there, but that might not be quick enough response time if you are rural. 
I don't think a guard dog is reliable as people have mentioned. 
If you are in the situation again, simply shut the door and call the police. You can even tell the person that is what you are doing. 
I also agree w/your DH. . . nothing is fool-proof so use as many deterrents as possible.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

babycake7 said:


> That's what I was thinking...what am I going to do, walk around my house with a gun strapped to me 24/7?? I have pepper spray but I don't carry it around the house. What I miss about the Aussie that passed away a few years ago was how great of a watchdog he was. He would alert us well in advance if anyone started coming anywhere near the entrance to the drive up to the house. He would bark and hold someone at bay until we told him that it was ok. He was not vicious but he definitely had a strong sense of who his people were and what property he was tasked with protecting. I never had any uneasiness about being home at night by myself knowing that I had Joker on duty. I slept like a baby and had no doubt that Joker would lay down his life to protect me and my family if necessary. I've not had that peace of mind since he passed. I'd like to get it back.


Hope, personally I think all three deterrents are advisable, a security system, a gun and a large dog. If I lived out in the boonies (which I do), I'd do everything to protect my property and life.

You said it all...you'd like to have that peace of mine back - having a dog would do that. They hear things before we do, just a large barking dog will more likely scare off an uninvited intruder. In the meantime, get a "WARNING, Security Dog on Premises" sign and hang it where it can easily be seen. I have two of them, a driveway alarm, and a security camera.
If this occurs again, use your phone camera or any camera, take a picture of the guy, being sure he sees you taking his picture, that alone will change his mind about proceeding with intrusion. 

I would love to have a Doberman as a security dog. Grew up with and love them. 

Keep your cell phone by your bed, on and ready to use; that is suggested by experts because your landline can be cut on the outside.

Install motion lights, that insures the intruder doesn't know if you have turned on the light and are aware of his presence. I have them on my house and my carport.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Talk about creeper. That would have really upset me. I think an alarm system is great-but burgles don't know its there until it goes off. I think guns are great and it would be a good idea to take some classes and see about getting one. 

I also think the dog is a great idea. Why not look into a well bred german shepherd and join a shutzhund club? First though, would you like another dog? I have always had a deep love of German Shepherds and a big interest in shutzhund (hmm wonder how a malt would do with it, I bet I'd be laughed out of the club). (I would love to do this if I had the chance).

Seeing a threatening dog on a property is a HUGE deterrent. If you have someone who is going to go back to get all 'prepared' for the dog, you have bigger problems then your average thief and in that case a gun or alarm system likely wouldn't deter them either, they would find ways around it all.

There is a great german shepherd forum-just google it you'll find it, where I asked long ago about maltese and german shepherds, I cound that several members had both and they did very well together.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just realized too, I don't know how new your cars are but on my little key thingie there is a panic button that sets off the alarm on the car and makes lots of noise. If you have one, maybe keep the key fobs near the door and if you're in doubt set off the panic alarm. No intruder wants to be called attention to. Glad you're going to the sheriff with what happened. Rural or not, hopefully they'll try to see if the guy is casing the neighborhood. I live in a doorman AND elevator manned building so I have a couple of lines of defense. I always figure someone will pick the apartment building to rob with no one at all present over the one that has warm bodies. Many even leave their apartment doors unlocked because of this...yes, in the big, bad city


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Don't hesitate. Call the police now! Get the guys license plate #, make and model of car. Google his name and phone number. Give this info to police and ask for extra patrols. 
Do you have neighbors? You should have a meeting about this. You could get a shotgun and just keep it (unloaded) in plain site, then pick it up if you have to go to the door. Make the gun visible. I don't like guns either, but you live in a rural area - let the creep think you have one. 
A security system is mandatory with motion sensors that turn on outside lights. I'm not sure a dog would be helpful, other than to warn you, because dogs can be shot or poisoned.
I hope you will be OK!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

CathyJoy said:


> Wow! That is scary! My hubby (police detective) got us a rottie a year ago for protection when he's not home. He is 1.5 years old and loves my new maltese. He is very careful around her as she tends to get under foot when following him on our walks (she's new to walking on a leash). He has never been rough/aggressive with her. In fact, she is the only one who has barked/nipped at him when she was getting to know him (or if she feels he's getting more attention then her). He never responds back negatively with her, just backs away. He's the sweetest thing. Many people have concerns with rotties but it's all about the training. We made sure to socialize him from day one. We took him everywhere we could from the time we got him. He loves people and dogs but is fiercely protective. He barks when strangers approach our home. I feel very safe with him at home, but now feel like I should have more training with a gun because I wouldn't want anything to happen to my boy (rottie). My hope is that the sound of his bark will send the bad guys running. There is no perfect answer here. Dog, alarm, gun, they all have their pros and cons. Bottom line, we have a rottie and a maltese (and a cat) and they get along great. Hope you get some peace of mind soon. Let the police know what is happening though. There might be others in the area who have witnessed the same thing or have filed reports with similar stories.


*My daughter has three big dogs, and my favorite is her Rottie, Gus (named after my dad)...he's a sweetie, but very protective. When I dogsat awhile (before I got Mia) he was very protective...somebody knocked on the door and he stood between me and screen door the whole time after I opened the front door. The guy on the other side (salesman) didn't stay long...LOL But she socialized him from day one and he's very good with the other dogs. I have yet to introduce him to Mia, but my daughter will supervise the intro, so I think it will go well.*


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*You could even post "security sytem on premise" signs even if you don't have one...they don't know that...also if your car keys have a panic button keep your keys on your nightstand at night...mine works from bedroom..I've tested it. My neighbors know if my car alarm goes off in the middle of the night and stays on, something is wrong. Keep your cell phone with you at night and keep it charged so it doesn't die at the wrong time.*

*They have dog bark alarms...Somebody hears a dog in the house, they don't know where it is...AndI like the idea of the empty shotgun as well....they don't know if its loaded or not, and probably won't want to take the chance...I may look into that...*


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I live in the country, too, and since I'm retired now and staying home sewing a lot, I see all kinds of cars driving thru the neighborhood. And I used to be scared to death of guns, too. So I took a basic gun class that was just that--basic. We learned the laws, we learned about the different kinds of guns. We learned about gun safety. Then we went to the range to shoot. The instructors were very patient, very helpful. I highly recommend doing that.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I didn't think of a security system, and we have one.(duh) Also Sue's suggestion about the car alarm is a great idea also.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I stay so worried when my fluffs are home alone. I would gladly give an intruder anything I have as long as they don't hurt my fluffs. My husband and I have both had health issues and everyone in our neighborhood knows this. We both are on medication,but between us both there is not one medication that would make anyone the least bit high. One county away from us, intruders have been kicking in front doors, beating residents and stealing medications. If someone broke into our home, I know my babies would bark and I am afraid they would get hurt. Home alarms are the way to go I guess. If I had a gun, I would probably shoot myself in the foot!!! Seriously, though, I do worry...


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

THANK YOU for all of the responses, advice, and input...and, of course, your words of concern. Lots of good ideas to consider. My husband got home late last night so we will have lots to discuss this week about what measures we feel comfortable putting in place. I don't think a gun will happen. I just can't stand the thought of one in the home but again, we will have to apply careful consideration to all our available options. I do think, as many have suggested, that a combination of deterrents may be best. I did have an opportunity to speak with the director of a schutzhund club (the closest one to us...and its 1.5 hours away) but he was very generous with information and advice. We spoke for nearly two hours! He and his wife were kind enough to invite me to come observe their next training and meet some of the members and dogs. I think this will help me in deciding if I even want another dog and if any of the dogs of the various protection breeds are something that I feel comfortable with for myself, my kids, my other dogs, and especially the Princess...Bella. Lots and lots and lots to think about but gosh, I love being able to come on this forum and share thoughts and ideas. Everyone is always able to add another perspective or experience that might not have come to mind on my own. Thank you ladies and I will keep you posted. I am sure, at the minimum, I will be calling an alarm company this week. Though I am not sure how quickly law enforcement would arrive if the alarm was actually triggered, again, its like a dog, not fool-proof but definitely will make an opportunist looking for an easy target think twice.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Hope, I live in a remote area and when my husband passed away 2 years ago I got a driveway alarm that goes off in the house if anyone drives or walks up. I've been thinking of a house alarm but just have not gotten to that yet. I do have a 38 pistol and a sign warning of guard dog (which is my little maltese) and another sign stating "forget the dog, beware of owner"!!! Good luck with whatever you decide, you have been given some really good advice by the others here on the forum.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So glad your husband is home and you guys are deciding on what measures of protection are best for you. I am thinking you 1st need good old fashioned window treatments over those doors (we use them over our french doors and it's helpful for that kind of thing). Here's the reality ~ I have had friends murdered and I have had someone physically harm me in my past (not a good story). I do not own a hand gun, but I am seriously considering it. Responsible gun ownership is ok with me ~ lessons, instructions and practice would be essential. I also agree that a big scary dog alarm is a good option (or you can borrow my barking Bella lol!). A security system is also essential. Never go to your door with a stranger on the other side ~ I'm learning this lesson along with you  . I truly don't believe that one security measure is ever sufficient, you have to layer your options and use what is appropriate at any given time. Please stay safe...lifting up a prayer of guidance for you.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Hope, just want to add a thought about a large protective dog and your Maltese baby.
My son moved here and brought his Australian Cattledog/Catahoula mix, naned Banjo (medium/large) dog. He looks like a black/white cow! He has one blue eye/one brown. Looking him in the eyes is enough deterrent and he is an excellent guarddog. I'm happy to have him here. 
The surprising thing I wanted to share with you, my Maltese, Blaze looks up to him. He really likes him and Banjo is very good with Blaze, has never snapped at him, however before he got to know me, he snapped at me! My son leaves him in his truck when he goes out, trust me, no one is going to mess with that truck. 
Blaze however, doesn't really seem to care for small dogs, he doesn't play with them, nor does he act mean to them, he just tolerates them and hangs on me!
I truly believe no one messes with you if you have a Doberman. They just have that superior look. They are a great loyal breed.
I wanted to share that connection between Blaze and a large breed dog; it might help you relax about your own selection in your family.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Hope, just want to add a thought about a large protective dog and your Maltese baby.
> My son moved here and brought his Australian Cattledog/Catahoula mix, naned Banjo (medium/large) dog. He looks like a black/white cow! He has one blue eye/one brown. Looking him in the eyes is enough deterrent and he is an excellent guarddog. I'm happy to have him here.
> The surprising thing I wanted to share with you, my Maltese, Blaze looks up to him. He really likes him and Banjo is very good with Blaze, has never snapped at him, however before he got to know me, he snapped at me! My son leaves him in his truck when he goes out, trust me, no one is going to mess with that truck.
> Blaze however, doesn't really seem to care for small dogs, he doesn't play with them, nor does he act mean to them, he just tolerates them and hangs on me!
> ...



Claire - thank you responding. First of all, I love your siggy pic! Blaze is soooo beautiful! It's interesting that you bring up the Dobie. My husband's family had one when he was younger and it seems to be the one breed of the GSD, rott, malanois, that he would consider. We've always, up to this point, considered ourselves strictly Aussie people - at least as far as big dogs. We've had a few over the years and overall, they have been wonderful. I have heard lots of good things about the Dobies. I have a friend in CA that recently got a puppy because she had a break-in while she was home. It will be interesting to see how things work out for her. She seems sold on the Dobies. I guess her horse trainer has a couple out at the barn and says they don't bother the horses the way GSDs have. And, as horse people, that's a major concern for us - we can't have dogs that run the risk of hurting or upsetting valuable racing stock. I do love the looks of the Dobies - very regal - but my experience with them has been limited to when I was a child the neighbors on the street behind ours had two and they were fence jumpers. One Thanksgiving Day, they jumped the fence and knocked my teenage cousin off his bike and bit him. It wasn't severe but it was certainly scary. At this point, my intent is to move forward slowly. Plan to put pepper spray within reach of my bed and of each of the outside doors, call into an alarm company, motion lights, and look into two gates with remotes for the driveway. A gun WILL NOT happen at this point - I have a six year old and it just makes me too uncomfortable. A dog will be the final consideration and I can promise much research, consideration, and many prayers before I move forward.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment on Blaze; he's one terrific little guy. I groom him myself; he's very patient for those times. I give Tammy (Ta-Jon) credit, she obviously started him off with regular groomings so he's very well behaved.

Hope, I grew up with show Dobermans. They used to have a more intense streak in them that has been bred out; my understanding.

My mother told meone time when I was a baby, in a carriage on the front porch for some fresh air and guarded by one of the Dobies, It was a 1/2 walled front porch on a cottage type house. A stray dog came up on that porch that day and our Dobie protected that carriage by fighting the stray dog off.

We had cats and Dobies, never had any problems with fighting between them. I know there are some Maltese owners who have large Mastiffs and Maltese and they get along great. Just as I was saying about Blaze, he really actually likes Banjo and they get along just great even tho Banjo isn't the friendliest dog around. I would dearly love to have a Dobie but with Banjo and a full house - there just isn't room!

I do recommend all the other deterrents and cautionary things to protect you out in the boonies, especially since you are alone sometimes. A good dog would be a great asset and comfort for you, I truly believe that. Our future could get more percarious; it's a good idea to be prepared. I'm located where we have 24 hr private patrol and I still have systems set up for protection. 

The motion lights are great if you take Bella out at nite. I'd be lost without them; they serve an every night benefit. You never know when there might be a coyote waiting in the bushes, it happened to a Maltese owner a while back. Her Maltese was taken, never to be seen again.

In the meantime, seriously, pick up one of those signs "Beware, Guarddog on Duty" or something like that and hang it where it can be viewed - they don't know it's a tiny little fluff!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I know I"m late to this thread, but one thing I'd also consider if I were you is bear deterrant spray. It sprays 30 feet or so and it's easy to use, and trust me, it will drop a full-grown man in a split second.

Regarding big dogs, I love Rotties for protection. I have a lot of friends with Rotties, and they are gentle with my dogs yet extremely intimidating, because they are very determined and unwavering protectors. They will stare down anyone they don't trust, and not too many people are brave enough to want to tangle with them.


----------

